# Discovery Planet



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Wonderful name, I quite like this









Anyone know anything about it?

Looks like it might be a new watch trying to look old - or, maybe, NOS?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

dapper said:


> Wonderful name, I quite like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a new one to me. Actually there are a lot of conspiracy theories about the state of Raketa at the moment (one minute the factory is closed then a website or two springs up selling new designs etc. etc.). I wonder what happened to "Raketakat"? He'd know for sure.

From what I've looked up I can tell you the following:

"Design: DISCOVERY PLANET

manual winding

duration of action - 40-h

Case is 40 mm x h 11 mm - stainless alloy neusilber

Movement- 19 Ruby jewels

Chain is included

Made in Russian (St. Petersburg). Factory closed in the end of 90th. Old stock, new condition, never used."

This was from a Russian ebay seller so excuse the English there.

From another one:

"RAKETA mechanical model 2623 with 24-hours scale dial. Watch of the 1-st class with a central second hand and shockproof balance wheel, 16 ruby jewels.

Mean daily rate is +40-40 sec. The watch power independence is at least 40 hrs.

On back side the image of Saint-Petersburg symbol."

I still wouldn't bet on it not being a new one though.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Rusky.

On another forum a member suggested that it is a new watch made from 100% Russian parts, probably in Petrodvorets, and that Raketas are still being assembled with Raketa movements and cases. The writer also noticed that there are 120 seconds marked on the outer ring


----------

